# Mariner 15 HP model year?



## bassinbill142 (May 16, 2014)

I bought a used Outboard motor from a fellow fisherman and he does not know what year this motor was made. It is a Mariner 15HP 2 stroke short shaft outboard serial number 
0D002866. Anyone know where I can get info on the model year this engine was made? 
Thank you.


----------



## Havana Dude (May 16, 2014)

I could not find the exact range of numbers that your number falls in, but the years 90-about 93 have numbers sequenced similar to yours. Other years, before and after, seem to be different in how number/letters lay out in the serial number.


----------



## Havana Dude (May 16, 2014)

http://maxrules.com/

Maybe this will help. My computer won't open the page I need to look at. , I will try it when I get to work. If the link does not work, I got to it by typing in Maxrules.com


----------



## The Longhunter (May 16, 2014)

A little tedious, but go here, read the instructions, and you should get close.

http://download.brunswick-marine.com/download/dosearch/@isnew/desc?mod=17&lang=EN&categories=


----------



## Wild Turkey (May 23, 2014)

The older small mariners were really Yamahas, parts cost a bit more and interchangable.


----------

